# Post Contest Bloat, Help!!



## Matheo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey all. Well i just competed in the 2007 NPC CYTO CHARGE Rocky Mountain Bodybuilding and Carol Semple Fitness and Figure Dec 1st. (took 2nd in middle weight open) And went on a pretty bad 2 day binge.
My biggest issue is i wanted to give my self a 48 hour period to enjoy food and eat what ever. And boy did i!!! Now, my only issue is i wanted to stay lean and start putting on some quality mass for next year. But as of right now I look like im back at week 1 again, after 2 days of eating.... How is this possible?!?!?! I weighed in friday night at 165.25 and as of this morning im sitting at 188. How the hell......... My biggest concearn is if this bloated, soft look will subside. Its to the point where only my top 2 abdominal muslces are slightly visable now after being shredded 2 days ago.....I have eaten the following in the last couple days:


Sat night after comp: Cheesecake factory, had some egg rolls, big bowl of pasta and piece of cheese cake.
(snacked between meals on junk whenever my stomach could hold anything else lol)

Sunday:
breakfast-
Ihop: Stuffed french toast and some pancakes
Lunch-
Cinabon and a few reeses pb cups
Dinner-
tons of various mexican food from a place called Tamayo

Monday:
Breakfast/Lunch-
Tacobell: Crunchwrap supreme, grilled stuffed burritto steak and steak quesadilla
Dinner: 14 in hawaaiin pizza from Old c's and gotta have it ice cream from Coldstones

Tuesday:
Back on diet

I am back on a very clean strict diet ( very similar to how i was eating 4 weeks out) and am hoping following this for a week will bring me back to looking somewhat lean again. I would hate to have ruined all the hard work and traning in just 48 hours of binge eating. Dieting isn't to hard for me, so sticking to it isn't an issue, its just i cant get over how different i look right now.. as of right now im carb cycling again at 150,100,50g per day w/ 250g protein per day and around 30-50g fats ( which was exactly how i was eating 4 weeks out.) ANY and ALL input would be greatly appreciated, thanks

-Matheo


----------



## bigsahm21 (Dec 4, 2007)

Relax man, don't worry at all.  When you eat like crazy like that, you gain a lot of weight that leaves temporarily...the overload of carbs and fats make you retain a ton of water, and you also probably gained quite a bit of glycogen in your muscles as well.

Granted, you did a lot of eating, so I'd be surprised if you didn't gain a couple of pounds of fat.  But stick to your strict diet and hit it hard in the gym, and you'll be just fine in a couple of days.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't worry about it man, it's probably just a lot of water and glycogen like bigsahm said.  I wouldn't worry about cutting it out right now, just focus on bulking up for next year, you have plenty of time to lose the extra 1 or 2 pounds of fat during the next cut phase.


----------



## Mista (Dec 4, 2007)

Get back to healthy eating and in 2 weeks you will barely notice.


----------

